# .303 Lee Enfield question



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can I shoot modern 303. british ammo through my Enfield. I have about 100 rounds of surplus but I would rather shoot the cleaner modern stuff as it is WAY less corrosive. Any help would be great

Thank,
Shaun


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

all that I shoot in my enfields is new modern ammo. this is what I like to use. 
http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.a...n+PPU+.303Brit+174grn+FMJ+20rd+Box&groupid=25


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

if your going to shoot it a lot take it to your local Gunsmith and have the headspace checked. they headspace off the bolt head and sometimes you can headspace them by changing the bolt head. 80 percent of the time they need a #3 bolt head which its easier to find needle in a hay field than a # 3 bolt head


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

My grandpa just gave me the gun and i like shooting it, but like i said the military rounds are almost gone and are crazzzzzy dirty. I know a gun smith i may take it to him and let him check the head space. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

